# Hashis and osteoporosis?



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm feeling very weak in my bones lately and have been very achy specifically in my back...I have scoliosis as well, but I've never ever had pain that feels like it runs this deep in my bones. I'm reading that there is a connection with hashis and osteoporosis and I'm wondering if anyone else has been diagnosed with both, and what tests were run...thanks!!!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone? Surely someone has had both!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Graves, and -0.5 but not severe.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Osteoporosis is a weakening of the bones that tends to result in fractures.

It is typically symptom-less until a patient experiences a break.

A bone density scan can give an idea of where you are. However, these are typically not done in a pre-menopausal patient or a man unless they are showing an unusual bone break, or frequent breaks.

The references you see to Hashi's and osteoporosis typically are in regards to the replacement medication. Specifically, hyperthyroidism can speed up the shedding of calcium from the bones, and lead to a weakening of the bones. Patients should not be over-medicated, to a very low TSH, because one of the risks of that is bone loss associated with being hyper.

Widespread pain is a different story, and should be discussed with your doctor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I'm feeling very weak in my bones lately and have been very achy specifically in my back...I have scoliosis as well, but I've never ever had pain that feels like it runs this deep in my bones. I'm reading that there is a connection with hashis and osteoporosis and I'm wondering if anyone else has been diagnosed with both, and what tests were run...thanks!!!


I have had bone scans indicating I am at the line on osteopenia/osteoperosis an it terrifies me. My first was about 12 years ago and my last one this year. I belonged to a club where they did the heel screen and my result was bad although my actual bone scan showed loss it wasn't too bad but not normal for my age. Different machines show different results so several tests on the same machine need to be done to confirm continued loss, all 3 of mine have been on different machines.

I never took calcium supplements consistently because of constipation that was actually caused by blocking medications then I was under medicated for several years post op. I now take calcium 3x a day which is around 1900mg of calcium daily. I've only been taking this much for a few months and if my doctor sees a decline in bone mass wants to begin shots which I am resisting

My dad had it bad but was an alcoholic which can cause bone issues. I'm 5'10" white and do not fall into the "usual" person who would have it.

My TSH runs at 0 because of stimulating antibodies still in my system and my doctor believes my ears with low Vit D is as much to blame as low calcium intake.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

If you do the proper research you will see that a lot of low thyroid people suffer from this. From what i understand, the t3 depletes calcium levels. there isnt a whole lot you can do except take calcium supplements or eat one product a day with calcium in it. Of course milk, yogurt and cheese seem to be the best choice.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I do not fit the typical guidelines for osteo either. I am not even sure how it was caught but wonder now if being untreated for a thyroid imbalance for so long might have contributed.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Hashi's with normal bone density. You need a bone density scan to determine if you have osteoperosis.

I know there is a lot of debate on here about Vitamin D level but my gyno claims lack of Vitamin D is a greater cause of osteoperosis than lack of calcium. She says without the Vitamin D we do not absorb the calcium.


----------

